# Dog eating his own feces?



## China (Sep 2, 2009)

First let me say thank you to everyone on this site. I have been reading for 3 years. You have made life and hunting alot more fun for myself and my EP, we hunt almost everyday of upland and he has turned into a good waterfowl dog thanks to the retriever guys here. Thanks.
Just recently my brothers EP has started eating his own feces. He did this for a brief period last winter also. Not sure if this has anything to do with it but both times he started this it was a couple weeks after season .
He is a house dog and eats pretty much whatever he wants whenever he wants. He is a 100 MPH close working dog.
Anyone had experience with this.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have seen that behavior with a friends beagle, also kept inside the house. But the beagle was never exercised. You could try http://www.gundogdoc.com/ , or ask your vet, or hopefully one of the pros here will chime in.

Try this link:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... ting+feces


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good luck trying to stop it... I've never been able to.. some dogs do and some don't. Its not exercise related IMO.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My parent ****zu would always eat its crap and I know they fed it cooked white rice for three days and it has since quit eating its crap.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I used this a few years ago:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... pcatid=595

It worked well for us and would use it again if necessary.

Has the dog's diet changed? Some believe that they eat their own feces because they are seeking minerals lacking in their regular food or their body is not absorbing the nutrients they need from their food.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If he is a house dog the best solution would be to keep the yard as clean as possible, and eliminate the temptation.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

I've heard sprinkling Accent meat tenderizer on the dog's food does something to their crap that they hate it. No lie. You might want to give it a shot.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a female black british that does it in the winter.(yea i know hard to believe a british lab would do this) She doesnt eat the ones on top of the ground, She will dig down 3 feet and get it. all my other dogs on there exercise walks will do anything to get jack rabbit crap, i have seen them in a full run and try to stop on ice and slide 20 feet and come back and get 1 little turd. must be like milk duds to them. deer poop and yote rate right up there too. but only my female eat dog poop and only in the winter.


----------



## China (Sep 2, 2009)

After observing him for a few days it looks as though he is only doing this when he is put on the chain right before bed.

He isn't doing it in the morning or evening when he is running.

Wednesday night they cleaned up the area but he still found some right before bed so, gonna do a thorough cleaning today. If that doesn't work gonna try sprinkling his food.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dog are great arn't they...........

We had a male Cocker that was my wifes pride and joy, dog couldn't do wrong in her eyes. One morning in the winter befor work I let him out to do his business and he came back to the door with a nice poopsicle in his mouth, I let him in with out taking it just to prove a point, his routine was to crawl back in bed under the covers with mom befor she got up for work, I got a call about 5 minutes after I left, couldn't believe her little angle would do that    Or that I would let him

He only did that in the winter as well, never saw him even look at a turn in the summer.


----------



## China (Sep 2, 2009)

Did a thorough cleaning of the area and have come to the conclusion it is has nothing to do with his diet.

Must be a mental issue ... he has oppurtunity to eat feces anywhere anytime but he doesn't. Maybe mad because he has to go out in the cold when he doesn't want to? Not sure, but he only does it at a certain place and under certain circumstances. After the cleaning and keeping it clean he hasn't done it since.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Somthing we do this time of year, is feed them a few chunks of pineapple with thier food. Seems to work...something about the acid taste after it has been digested is not appealing to them. Works for us...have not hade a problem since we started doing it.


----------



## China (Sep 2, 2009)

He's still a poop eater. Gonna try the pineapple first then go to the lawrys and other stuff from there. Thanks


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty funny thread. My dad's female lab is a crap eater too. They have pretty much tried everything. They even tried putting Tabasco sauce on the turds and apparently she even liked them more...she must like spicy foods! She eats deer crap, rabbit crap, any kinda crap she can find while she's in the woods/field. She's around 4 years old, and they have noticed as she gets older, her habits have greatly decreased, but she still does it. She's a great upland dog, but you just don't want to pet her while hunting I guess! Dad was actually really concerned about it and asked a couple veterinarians and what they told him is that it's a relatively common occurrence and is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

Navaho language word for dog translated=="**** eater"


----------



## China (Sep 2, 2009)

Tried everything except the pineapple and still has poop breath most nights. Just gonna have to put up with it I guess.
They changed his name to Sh#% Lips.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

I have seen this!!! uggghhh!!!! I think there is a medication you can get to curb that behavior try pet meds
talk to you vet.


----------

